# Moving from Ireland to Edmonton AB



## Eilish1982 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi

I am wondering if anyone can help me on this.

My husband was made redundant from being a Customer Service Manager for 11 years. His job was IT based and I am currently working in Sales for the last 5 years. 

We have a five year old son an would like to move. What are the channels we need to go through to get visas for ourselves and the liklihood of finding employment and how long does the whole process takes. would like to do this before money gets very tight.

Regards

Eilish1982


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Eilish1982 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am wondering if anyone can help me on this.
> 
> ...


May I ask why you've specified Edmonton?


----------



## Eilish1982 (Feb 4, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> May I ask why you've specified Edmonton?


 I know someone that knows someone that is raising a family over there and they suggested Edmonton. Well i am open to suggestions, some place with good education and job prospects and a good lifestyle for us

Regards

Eilish1982


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Eilish1982 said:


> I know someone that knows someone that is raising a family over there and they suggested Edmonton. Well i am open to suggestions, some place with good education and job prospects and a good lifestyle for us
> 
> Regards
> 
> Eilish1982


The point of me asking you that perticular question was to find out if you had a strong connection to that particular city. As that doesn't appear to be the case you should kep your options open. The major centers for IT work would probably be, in order, Toronto, Vancouver, Edmonton and Calgary.
As neither your's nor your husband's occupation is on THE LIST you will need to have pre-arranged employment. That will be difficult from over there, but not impossible. Many people in your predicament do what's known as a reccie to the area/city that interests them most. They would visit potential employers, drop off resumes and make contacts hoping to interest employers.

Go to Skilled workers and professionals: Self-assessment test. And do the score test to determine if either of you would qualify for immigration here in the first place.

Good Luck.


----------



## Eilish1982 (Feb 4, 2011)

Where do i go & how do i start the process of applying fo a visa? Any info appreciated

Thankss in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Eilish1982 said:


> Where do i go & how do i start the process of applying fo a visa? Any info appreciated
> 
> Thankss in advance


You cannot apply for a visa until you have pre-arranged employment.


----------

